# Sportscar Protection detail Ferrari Enzo



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi Guys ,
here's a Rosso Scuderia Enzo we did a couple of weeks back , it turned out to be an absolute epic detail , 64 hours in total , you can see from the pictures the condition it was in. In some places some of the scratches were just too deep to remove safely but overall a massive transformation
Fair play to the owner though , you can see from the road rash on the front that he had driven it properly , not a museum piece by any stretch of the imagination:thumb:





































Gave the engine bay a quick wipe over



















http://i419.photobucket.com/albums/pp275/Sportscar-
Protection/Enzo%20Rosso%20Scuderia/image0008.jpg






































































































































































































































































The worst scratches were on this rear arch , some a little too deep to remove safely






















































































































All Done:thumb:

















































































































































Thanks for looking
Dave:thumb:


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Stunning. A celebs by any chance?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice work mate. :thumb:

Excellent pictures as well, they really show what a beautiful car the enzo is.


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

great work.


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

kenny-c said:


> Stunning. A celebs by any chance?


I have no idea mate  , I wasn't told who it belonged too , so didn't ask


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

ajc347 said:


> Nice work mate. :thumb:
> 
> Excellent pictures as well, they really show what a beautiful car the enzo is.





jedi-knight83 said:


> great work.


Thanks chaps:thumb:


----------



## uiuiuiui (Nov 2, 2008)

not my favorite car but an awesome job done :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Thats a great job on a special car. Don't get many of those to the pound! How did you find the angles to work with?

Once you look back at the finished pics I'll bet it made the time taken worth the effort.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

ajc347 said:


> Nice work mate. :thumb:
> 
> Excellent pictures as well, they really show what a beautiful car the enzo is.


Each to their own, but imo it looks awful, lol. amazing piece of engineering yes, but to look at, i'd put the F355 light years infront.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh my..... that is one amazing car!! :doublesho

Looks absolutely fantastic, did you get to hear it start up?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb!! an slr and an enzo, i cant imagine him being skint then :lol:

any reason you mask the car up THAT much? ive seen bodyshops mask up less than that  :lol:


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

top work there dave :thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

nice work on a very nice car, dont see many enzo details


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Spoony said:


> Thats a great job on a special car. Don't get many of those to the pound! How did you find the angles to work with?


A bloody nightmare  , part of the reason why they take soooo long to do , this is my 7th one now and none of the them took under 30 hours to do



kh904 said:


> Each to their own, but imo it looks awful, lol. amazing piece of engineering yes, but to look at, i'd put the F355 light years infront.


I can kind of see your point , the 355 is a work of art , as is the 308 , the Enzo is just sheer brutal styling , i'd still love one though:argie:



MatrixGuy said:


> Oh my..... that is one amazing car!! :doublesho
> 
> Looks absolutely fantastic, did you get to hear it start up?


yes , this one and a few of the others we look after have modified exhaust systems , the noise is amazing



ianFRST said:


> any reason you mask the car up THAT much? ive seen bodyshops mask up less than that  :lol:


It's purely just from a safety point of view , i mask all the rubbers , every opposite edge when machining etc, always have and always will , i've never bought into the idea that "i'm that good at what i do , so i don't need to mask off " the whole nature of what we do as detailers carries a risk , so i don't leave anything left to chance as the law of averages will always catch up with you one day and when it does , you don't want to be standing there kicking yourself for not taking the relevant care


----------



## DPN (Jan 7, 2006)

I did one of these way back in 2005 - Awesome vehicles to work on.

Very nice results - Thanks for taking the time to post up your work :thumb:

Regards 
Dave


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome - nice to see that it gets used as well!


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Dmac1969 said:


> Awesome - nice to see that it gets used as well!


Just had an email from the owner , he's just took it to paris :car:


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Fantastic work on an awesome car. They look so much nicer in the flesh


----------



## saint1d (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow that car is stunning, even more so after your work on it.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

What a car to work on it dont get any better


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

nice work guys!  keeping it real


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Great transformation!!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

sunning car! great work!


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Great work! What a machine


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

love it :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice mate, :thumb:

only problem with red cars is that they come out orange in pics sometimes


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

Pride & Performance said:


> very nice mate, :thumb:
> 
> only problem with red cars is that they come out orange in pics sometimes


this one's rosso scuderia dude , it's an orangie sort of red , the official ferrari racing colour:thumb:


----------



## Sportscar Protection (Feb 17, 2006)

check out the video of it in paris ,the owners just sent me the link, someone saw it and posted it on you tube


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Looks very nice in the vid :thumb:


----------



## glyn waxmaster (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice work Dave, hope you are well.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

Sportscar Protection said:


> this one's rosso scuderia dude , it's an orangie sort of red , the official ferrari racing colour:thumb:


oopsie my bad 

cracking pics to match the work in that case then mate :thumb:


----------



## Andy. (Apr 11, 2010)

Well improved on how it started out, nice to see it being used. :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice indeed Dave


----------



## joshb (Sep 26, 2010)

WOW What a car nice jobs lads, these are my favorite cars ever,


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

nice work on one of my dream cars dave.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

Truely fantastic workmanship but this is what your known for.:thumb: stunning dude:thumb:


Anthony


----------



## chrissam (Aug 17, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Lovely work Dave.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

:thumb:great work


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

superb work and a nice car too,well done dave :thumb:


----------



## mighty chipster (Apr 13, 2010)

well done


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Great work


----------



## zas (May 6, 2011)

Nice work Mr. dave


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Awesome mate. You must have a brass set to go near a fezza with a polisher.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow!!


----------

